# [V] Shimano XTR Innenlager BB-M950 112,5 BSA NEU NOS



## subdermal (25. November 2008)

Hallo,
for sale bei Ebay http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=150311970280:
Originalverpacktes, nie verbautes, niegelnagelneues XTR BB-M950 Innenlager.

Octalink V1-Standard (passend für die klassischen XTR-Kurbeln FC-M950, FC-M951 und FC-M952
voll einstellbares Lagerspiel mit Kugel- und Nadellager
185 g leicht (eines der leichtesten je von Shimano gebauten Innenlager)
Achslänge 112,5mm, für 68 / 73mm-Tretlagergehäuse (Distanzringe sind enthalten)
BSA-Lagerschalen
Bietet, Leute, bietet - dat kömmt nie wieda 
Cheers,
C.


----------

